# John 16:13



## lycaphim (Aug 20, 2005)

John 16:13:- But when that One comes, the Spirit of Truth, He will guide you into all Truth, for He will not speak from Himself, but whatever He hears, He will speak; and He will announce the coming things to you. 

I'm having a little problem with this verse- Someone I know keeps claiming that this verse says that the Holy Spirit will lead Christians to ALL TRUTH. Can someone point to me the correct exegesis of this verse?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 20, 2005)

I will assume that this person does _not_ think that the Bible gives him explicit instructions on the truth about tying his shoelaces. All truth is referring to all spiritual truth necessary for us to know.

There are two, mutually supporting ways of reading this: 1) to the original hearers (i.e. the Disciples), and 2) to later believers. These are not contradictory, but complementary, and are NOT compatible with much other contemporary suggestions. Also, the context of the whole Upper Room discourse (ch. 13-17) is all MOST relevant.

The Spirit is the disseminator of God's Word. Jesus promises _the disciples_ there in the upper room, that he will give them revelation concerning future matters relevant to them (and to later Christians). And in fact he did just that, he committed to them the rest of the oracles of God, "ALL" which teaching has come down to us, nothing lost, in the pages of God's Word. How does the Spirit guide you and me into "ALL truth"? John 17:17 "Sanctify them by the Truth: Thy Word is Truth." In the Word he has given us "ALL things" necessary for life and godliness (2 Pet. 1:3). How much Truth is lacking? None. Also see 2 Tim 3:16-17--the absolute terms ALL, thoroughly, completely, every.

Did Jesus and the Spirit keep the promise of God? You bet. And today the Spirit works through the Word to maintain that faithful Word/Truth presence.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## andreas (Aug 26, 2005)

"But I the truth say to you, It is profitable for you that I should go away: for if I go not away the comforter will not come". John 16:7. 

"But when he, the Spirit of the truth has come, he will guide you into all the truth." John 16:13 

"He shall glorify me, for he shall receive of mine, and shall show it unto you. John 16:14 

The central point here is Christ being glorified by the Spirit.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 26, 2005)

(2Pe 1:16-21) For we have not followed cunningly devised fables, when we made known unto you the power and coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, but were eyewitnesses of his majesty. For he received from God the Father honour and glory, when there came such a voice to him from the excellent glory, This is my beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased. And *this voice * which came from heaven we heard, when we were with him in the holy mount. *We have also a more sure word of prophecy*; whereunto ye do well that ye take heed, as unto a light that shineth in a dark place, until the day dawn, and the day star arise in your hearts: Knowing this first, *that no prophecy of the scripture * is of any private interpretation. For the prophecy came not in old time by the will of man: but holy men of God spake as they were moved by the Holy Ghost.

In this text the scripture is called a more sure word than the audible voice of God. When the Bible speaks...God speaks.

When the Spirit shows us something He reveals truth according to the scripture. We need the Spirit to do this or we couldn't understand because spiritual things need the Spirit for discernment. Examine 1Corinthians 2:14 and the passages around it.

1Co 2:14 But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know them, because they are spiritually discerned. 

We need the Holy Spirit so that we can be regenerate and know the things of God.


[Edited on 8-26-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lycaphim_
> John 16:13:- But when that One comes, the Spirit of Truth, He will guide you into all Truth, for He will not speak from Himself, but whatever He hears, He will speak; and He will announce the coming things to you.
> 
> I'm having a little problem with this verse- Someone I know keeps claiming that this verse says that the Holy Spirit will lead Christians to ALL TRUTH. Can someone point to me the correct exegesis of this verse?



Here is what Calvin said about this verse:




> But when he is come, the Spirit of truth. The Spirit, whom Christ promised to the apostles, is declared to be perfect Master or Teacher 3 of truth. And why was he promised, but that they might deliver from hand to hand the wisdom which they had received from him? The Spirit was given to them, and under his guidance and direction they discharged the office to which they had been appointed.
> 
> He will lead you into all truth. That very Spirit had lead them into all truth, when they committed to writing the substance of their doctrine. Whoever imagines that anything must be added to their doctrine, as if it were imperfect and but half-finished, not only accuses the apostles of dishonesty, but blasphemes against the Spirit. If the doctrine which they committed to writing had proceeded from mere learners or persons imperfectly taught, an addition to it would not have been superfluous; but now that their writings may be regarded as perpetual records of that revelation which was promised and given to them, nothing can be added to them without doing grievous injury to the Holy Spirit.
> 
> ...


----------

